# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  FC Barcelona

## FcBrC

*Més que un club*

----------


## no name

Barcelona ma i madhi n'ven  :ngerdheshje: 

-Ekipi me kryesimin me te mire nga "top kampionatet" me te forta ne Europe.

----------


## no name

Ndeshja e radhes:

*Celtic - FC Barcelona*

Date: Wednesday, 11/07/2012 20:45
Competition: Champions League
City: Glasgow
Stadium: Celtic Park
Capacity: 60.837
Referee: Björn Kuipers



Lista e lojtareve te cilet jane grumbulluar nga Vilanova per kete ndeshje:

Valdes, Pinto, Oier, Alves, Pique, Bartra, Montoya, Alba, Song, Mascherano, Sergi Roberto, Jonathan Dos Santos, Cesc, Xavi, Villa, Iniesta, Alexis, Messi, Pedro & Tello.

-Lajmi mire eshte rikthimi i Pique, stafi mjeksor me ne fund i ka dhene driten e gjelbert per te luajtur. Te shohim se cfare do te vendos Vilanova, nese do ta luaj nga fillimi, apo do ti jap vetem nje minutazh te shkurter, per te mos rrezikuar.




Vilanova pasi u be trajneri me startin me te mire ne histori te klubit ne kampionat, tani kerkon edhe nje rekord tjeter, ate te Liges se Kampioneve. 

Nq se Barcelona arrin te fitoj sonte ndaj Celtic, atehere Vilanova do te barazohet me Van Gaal i cili ne sezonin 2002/03 ka arritur te fitoj ne 4 ndeshjet e para te grupit, qe eshte edhe trajneri me startin me te mire ne histori te klubit.


Vamos Barça!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## no name

Humbja e pare per kete sezon. Ta mbajme me shendet.  :perqeshje: 

Edhe ky edicion iku, rekordi i Van Gaal mbeti i pa prekur. Vilanova te shtrengohet sezonin tjeter  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## roni_s

*no name* falemderit per informtat qe na sjell....

----------


## FcBrC

*Rikthehet Puyol* 

Carles Puyol sot është kthyer për tu bashkuar me grupin në stërvitje pas lëndimit në brrylin e tij të djatht në ndeshjen kunder Benficas.

Rikthimi i tij është lajm i mir për trajnerin Vilanova pasi që Puyol mundë te luaj ne ket fundjav kunder Mallorcas,dit më par nga dëmtimi është kthyer edhe Piques,kurse Thiago Alcantara vazhdon te stërvitet veçmas jashtë grupit

WOW eshte i jashtzakonshem Kapiteni per nje koh kaq te shkurtet u rikthy ! Pak nga pak po rikthehen lojtaret nga lendimet.

Tito me gjith keto lendime ja  ka arrit te jete ne krye ne gjitha fronte .

----------


## FcBrC

Plus 3.

Plani B i tito vilanoves te godasim jasht zones rezultoi me sukses 3 gola jasht zones u shenun sonte.

----------


## AnaH_M

Me kend luajm ndeshjen e rradhes?

----------


## FcBrC

Kunder zaragozes te shtunen ora 20:00

----------


## AnaH_M

Ne kete loj messi si mos shenon dy gola spaku asgje ska be! Patjeter te fitojm se tani luajm me levanten jasht dhe dy atleticot do jen veshtir te fitojm gjitha ndshjet qe te lem pas realin -8!

----------


## FcBrC

LA Liga shpall me te mirit për sezonin 2011-2012!

Lionel Mesi fitoi çmimin e futbollistit dhe të sulmuesit më të mirë të La Ligas!


Pep Guardiola u shpall trajneri më i mirë


Marc Bartra u shpall mbrojtësi i ri më i mirë i Segunda Divizion.

----------


## FcBrC

Andres Iniestën vlersohet si mesfushori i avancuar më i mirë 


Carles Puyol shpallet futbollisti më korrekt ( Fair Play) 


VIDEO

----------


## AnaH_M

Kto te Realit askund sqenka  ore :shkelje syri:

----------


## FcBrC

Jane jane po une vetem te barces i kom postu

----------


## AnaH_M

Nuk ben ashtu duhet me i postu edhe cmimet qe kan fitu ato se gjunah,ronaldo lajti i shkreti!

----------


## FcBrC

Plus tri


Vazhdojm

----------


## AnaH_M

Ska tndalme,rrafshojm cfardo qe del para :shkelje syri:  me atletico madrid nese s'humbim skemi per te humb prej askuj tjeter!

----------


## FcBrC

Zbulohet fjalimi i pare qe mbajti Pep Guardiola per futbollistat e tij !

Gazetari Britanik Guillem Balagué ka botuar dicka te shkurter per Pep Guardiolen ne gazeten 'The Telegraph'.

I ardhur nga akademia e Barcelones,pa pervoje trajnimi ne eliten e futbollit,gjeti nje grup lojtaresh te uritur per fitore,pas nje sezoni te komplikuar me Frank Rijkaard.Ja se cfare tha ai ne takimin e pare me futbollistat :

"Zotërinj,mirmengjesi.Ju mund ta imagjinoni motivin e madh qe kam une,
tani qe jam trajner ketu.Eshte nje nder shum i madh.Mbi te gjitha une e dua kete klub.Dhe kurre nuk do te marr vendime qe demtojne klubin e Barcelones.Cdo gje qe do te bej eshte e bazuar ne dashurine qe une kam per Barcelonen.Ne kemi nevoje per njeri-tjetrin dhe duam rregull dhe disiplinë."

"Ekipi ka kaluar shum periudha ku jo gjithkush ishte futbollist profesionist,ku me te vertete e meritonte per te qen i tille.Eshte koha per te kandiduar dhe per te dhen gjithçka.Une kam qen pjese e ekipit dhe jam i vetedijshem per gabimet qe jane bere ne te kaluaren.Une do ta mbroj kete embelem deri ne vdekje,por dua te kene te gjithe futbollistat qellimin qe kam une"

"Une nuk kerkoj me cdo kusht rezultatet,por dua perfomancen e mire.Une nuk do ti pranoj ata qe tallen mbi performancen e nje tjetri.Ky eshte klub zotërinj dhe performanca do te krijohet nga ne.Ne duhet te japim gjithçka.Nje lojtar i vertete ka gjithmone nevoje per ndihmen e shokut te tij"

"Shum prej jush nuk me njohin mua,keshtu qe ne ditet e ardhshme une do te perdor nje menyre qe te behemi nje grup me i bashkuar ose nje familje qe dim gjithcka per njeri-tjetrin.Nese dikush ka nje problem,une jam gjithmone ne dispozicion.Jo vetem ne sport edhe ne jeten e tij personale do te perpiqem ta ndihmoj,nese ai deshiron.Ne jemi ketu per te ndihmuar njeri tjetrin dhe duhet te jemi te siguruar qe cdo futbollist eshte i qete ne mendjen e tij dhe nuk ndjen aspak tension apo percarje.Ne jemi nje.Ne nuk duhet te mbajm gje fshehur,sepse nese nje lojtar nuk eshte mire,demton nje ekip te tere"

"Futbollistat qe kam ne dispozicion per momentin,jane shum te mire.Nese ne nuk fitojme asgje,atehere eshte faji yn.Ne duhet te jemi sebashku ne kohet e veshtira.Nuk duhet te genjhemi per gjerat qe thote shtypi.Nuk dua te kem asnje futbollist qe lufton me shum per veten e tij.Le te jemi te bashkuar.Une kerkoj qe te keni besim tek aftesit e mija.Si nje ish futbollist,une kam qen ne vendin tuaj dhe e di shum mire se cfare momentesh kalon nje lojtar futbolli"

"Stili i ekipiteshte i percaktuar nga historia e klubit dhe ne do ti qendrojme besnik ndaj tij.Kur kemi topin,nuk duhet ta humbasim.Nese kjo ndodh,atehere duhet te ktheheni per te rregulluar gabimin.Kjo eshte e gjitha"

----------


## FcBrC

R O N A L D I N H O < 19 NENTOR 2005 >

----------


## FcBrC

Vazhdojm!

----------

